# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Tonight From

## Peter NJ

Earthcam..The best City in the World

----------


## MIke R

cool...and taken  not far from my Moms house at all

----------


## amyb

Phenomenal clear sunny day and crystal clear night-this photo says it so well

----------


## LindaP

Have to agree.....great shot !

----------


## katva

Beautiful!

----------


## Rosemary

"Our Country,  our home..."

----------


## shemelB

Nice place. I also want to visit that. :)

----------


## Peter NJ

come on over

----------


## NYCFred

One of the few times I'll register support for a union..

The Electricians Union...no clue what local...has taken upon themselves the pro-bono lighting of Freedom Tower during the construction phase...as seen in Peter's shot.

Nice work, guys.

----------

